# IZH1i611p lathe review



## PeterT (Dec 18, 2020)

Not sure what year it was made, but some interesting features.


----------



## RobinHood (Dec 19, 2020)

Looks like a 10EE, Hardinge, Cazeneuve with a bit of Rivett sprinkled in.  Built solidly for sure. Must have been a very expensive tool room lathe in its day...


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 19, 2020)

wow... essentially a 10 X 24 lathe that looks super robust.


----------

